# 1983 John Deere 2350 Hard Clutch Pedal



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a 1983 JD 2350 with a hard clutch pedal. As I get older the pedal gets harder. This year I have decided to see what can be done to make the pedal lighter. I replaced the bronze pedal bushing that helped some. I was told some have a grease fitting on the throw out bearing, mine does not. I use the tractor mainly for bush hogging and hay.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

thank you,


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Did you check internally for grease fitting? Mine has a fitting on throwout bearing. You access it by removing round cover by clutch pedal.


----------

